# strider134 Controls on an ACER monitor



## strider134 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a Mac G-5 with OSX 10.4.11 and just got a new ACER monitor 22". I cannot adjust any of the controls. ie: brightness, etc.
Anyone know how to do this?

Thanks for the help.
I finally figured out how to post a question.:upset:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did the monitor not come with a manual? Those controls are handled by the monitor itself, not the OS. There should be about 4 or 5 buttons, one of which is the power button, somewhere on it. One will be the menu/enter button, two will be adjustment buttons, and the last will be the escape button. Push the menu button to bring up the controls, then the adjustment buttons will move you around in the menu, highlighting options. Once you have the brightness one, hit the menu button again and it should select that. Now the adjustment buttons will change it. When you are done hit the escape button to go back to the menu, and the escape button to leave the menu. Now this is just a generic description on how a monitor works, yours may be a little different.


----------



## strider134 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sinclair:
Yes it did come with a manual. And yes there are 3 buttons at the bottom of the display.
Oops, 4, gotta count the on/off. However, when I press the button for the controls and
I take my cursor up, as soon as I get to the area where I can make changes, my cursor
disappears. It will not go into the section that allows me to make changes. Honestly, I
do not know what to do about this.
Thank you for your questions and help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can not use the mouse to make changes on the monitor, it's only done with those 3 buttons on the front. The computer doesn't even know that the menu is there.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Monitor has a bult-in HUD (heads up display).


----------



## strider134 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you, I got it figured out, FINALLY.
I really appreciate your help.
L


----------

